# ما هي خطوات او طريقة بناء منزل ويفضل لو يكون بالتفصيل ؟؟



## mutayyem21 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ما هي خطوات او طريقة بناء منزل ويفضل لو يكون بالتفصيل


ساعدوني جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*التنفيذ الكامل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
التنفيذ بالموقع من الألف إلى الياء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=85453​ 
م.أحمد جليدان​تقبل تحياتى
م / السيد الشيخ​


----------



## mutayyem21 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا م السيد وجزاك الله الف خير

بس لو في يكون بالانجليزي احسن


----------



## mnci (17 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.wikihow.com/Build-a-House


----------



## محمد طعاني (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررر لكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## كمال55 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## m66666677 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Go to closest engineering office and talk with an engineer to design that for you, then pay to him.


----------

